

Ask HN: What are the newest jobs you know of? - dexterchief

My brother works as a Graphic Facilitator, a job/discipline that did not seemingly exist before 2008 (according to google):<p>http://www.google.com/trends/explore?hl=en#q=graphic%20facilitation<p>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphic_facilitation<p>I also recently heard about the field of Knowledge Mobilisation, seemingly born in 2010:<p>http://www.google.com/trends/explore?hl=en#q=knowledge%20mobilization<p>http://www.guardian.co.uk/higher-education-network/blog/2012/mar/09/introduction-to-knowledge-mobilisation<p>I find this fascinating, and am curious to find more, so I put this to the brilliant people of Hacker News:<p>What are the newest jobs/disciplines that you know of?
======
27182818284
One of the coolest things I had come across was an old watch repairman in town
who pivoted his business to fixing Apple products when the iPhone came out.
Now he fixes cracked iPhones, replaces MacBook motherboards, etc. He had all
the tools and the fine motor skills from his years of watch repair. He still
does watches, but I'd say from the looks of it 95% of his business is now
fixing Apple products like the iPhone and iPad.

------
jyu
Most of these new titles seem to be rehashes of existing and less exciting
titles.

 _"Business Analyst" = > "Data Scientist"_

 _"Customer Acquisition" = > "Growth Hacker"_

 _"Generalist Programmer" = > "Full Stack Engineer"_

------
darkxanthos
I'm a product optimization specialist. I'm responsible for my company's
product split testing efforts.

------
Mankhool
Chief Digital Officer - CDO

Digital Archivist

Director of Fan Experience

